# Sticky  Average Hedgehog Size and Weight - Please Share!



## LizardGirl

Hey everyone! We all know that hedgies come in a wide range of shapes and sizes, and it can be hard to tell what is healthy for each individual hog. I think it'd be great if we could all share what our own hedgehogs weigh and how big they are, so we could get some sort of example of the variety of sizes out there.

It would be best to leave any chatter out of this thread. Please just add your own hedgehogs, and if something really needs to be discussed feel free to make a new thread for it. Unnecessary conversation will be removed.

Format:

Hedgehog's Name: Whatever your hedgehog goes by, here.
Weight in grams: Most people weigh in grams. If you can only weigh in ounces I can edit your post to show the weight converted to grams.
Age in below picture: Especially important to know if you are submitting a hedgehog under 6 months old. Estimates are fine, if you aren't sure.
Notes on activity level, health, etc: (anything that may influence your hedgehog's weight or size) Things like "refuses to run on wheel, runs like crazy, has stunted growth from previous care, is excessively fat despite attempts to lose weight, etc" are good for determining whether your hedgie is a good example of weight for its size. (Like a tiny hedgehog should not be 700 grams, and a large hedgehog should not be 300 grams)

****And please include a picture****

It would be best to get a picture of your hedgehog from above, next to a common household object such as a soda can, US dollar bill, etc. for size comparison.

*Note from Nancy:* _I think a bill is the best to use as comparison. That way everyone will be consistent. The Canadian bills might be a wee bit different size than the US but not enough that it would make a difference._

Ready set go! Thanks in advance for your participation!


----------



## LizardGirl

Hedgehog's Name: Inky
Weight in Grams: 280
Age in Below Picture: 3 years 4 months
Notes: Avid runner, on a high fat diet to keep weight up.


----------



## Herisson

Hedgehog's Name: Herisson
Weight in Grams: 620
Age in Below Picture: 1 year 10 months


----------



## Mr. Cheesy

Hedgehog's Name: Quillbert
Weight in Grams: 418
Age in Below Picture: 1 year 2 months
Notes: Running machine!


----------



## EryBee

Hedgehog's Name: Phinneus
Weight in grams: 293 g
Age in below picture: 5 months
Notes: Phinneus runs on his wheel every night, and loves to explore during play time. He is a fairly active hedgehog. He has Wellness Kitten Food mixed in with his Blue Spa and Solid Gold.


----------



## Sarahg

Hedgehog's Name: Stub
Weight in grams: 315 g
Age in below picture: 1 Year
Notes: 3 legs - runs average .5 - 1 mile / night

[attachment=0:2n6iu3to]IMG_1066.JPG[/attachment:2n6iu3to]


----------



## PJM

Hedgehogs Name: Cholla
Weight in Grams: 300
Age in below picture: 4 1/2 months
Notes: Avid runner. Has recently lost 10 grams, adding more mealies to his diet.









Hedgehogs Name: Zoey
Weight in Grams: 366
Age in below picture: About 1 1/2 years
Notes: Activity unknown - only had her few days


----------



## Olympia

Name: Clémentine
Weight: 488 grams
Age: 11 1/2 months

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/









Name: Zoé
Weight: 218 grams
Age: 11 1/2 months
Notes: Zoé is a runner. She comes from a petshop that didn`t take good care of her for the 4 months they had her (no wheel, no house, tiny cage half under a shelf, no heat, crappy cat food, very noisy environment) and that may have stunted her growth.

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/slide ... =snapfish/


----------



## susanaproenca

Hedgehog's Name: Col. Mustard. 
Weight in grams: 272g.
Age in below picture: 1 year old.
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Mustard runs like a maniac every night. She's very small, I believe because of previous care before we've adopted her -- tiny cage, ferret food and no wheel. 

Sorry for the picture, she just wouldn't stand still for even a second!


----------



## Krisword

Name: Q
Weight: 222 grams
Age: 2 years, 4 months
Notes: Hes still recovering from a recent health issue. The Vet feels that hes underweight, so were working on him gaining. At the time of his Vet visit...he was 189 grams...so were going in the right direction! Hes an avid runner, and enjoys long walks on the beach.

[attachment=0:19ki8opj]P8270374.jpg[/attachment:19ki8opj]


----------



## Judi

Name: Lulu
Weight: 340 grams
Age: Estimated 2.5 years
Notes: Lulu's tail and back leg are paralyzed. She has a cataract in one eye and almost no teeth. She won't eat on her own anymore, so she eats a blend of chicken breast, carrots, peaches, potato, strawberries and soy yogurt from a dropper. She eats about 1.5 tablespoons twice a day. I think she was neglected before I got her. She lived in a 10 gallon tank, had no fur on her underside, and her quills were fairly sparse. I thought she was younger because she started getting a lot of new quills a month after we got her, but now I think they grew back when she was getting enough to eat.









Name: Spikey
Weight: 312 grams
Age: 8 months
Notes: Spikey eats dry cat food, chicken breast, and whatever fruits/veggies the family is eating that day. He escapes from his cage almost every night and roams the house. His daddy was huge, definitely the biggest hedgehog I've seen, and his mom was an average size.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Name: Lily
Weight: 370-380 g (Haven't been able to weigh her for a week or more, scale needs battery)
Age: Two years and nearly three months.


----------



## illsley

Name: Smee
Weight: 344 g
Age: Almost 4 months
Notes: Runs almost all night, eats a fair amount, probably close to 2 tbsp dry cat food per day, plus mealworms a few times a week. Has yet to accept any fruits, vegetables, meats, herbs, etc. When I got him I was told he wouldn't get much bigger, but he has definitely rounded out! Does not run around much at playtime, prefers to stick close to mom and snuggle.

[attachment=0:8l2oubd6]size.jpg[/attachment:8l2oubd6]

(In this picture you can see my red shirt; he wouldn't stand next to the bill unless it was right next to me :lol


----------



## GiveToHairy

Name: Sam: Short for Commander Sam Vimes: Night Watch (Pratchett anyone?)
Weight: 380g
Age: 13-14 Weeks (Assuming they weaned at 6-7wks. I counted wrong the other day.)
Notes: Worlds most relaxed hedgehog. NEVER rolls and only puffs up when you first wake him. After that it's smooth sailing. Likes to snuggle and LOVES his wheel at night. Will run around our carpeted basement in the evening but usually ends up curling back up against me or in his hog sack on the floor after a search for worms proves fruitless. Gets along great with our guinea pigs - but unlike them hasn't really cared for any "Human" food yet i.e. fruits, veg, meat.


----------



## TribbleTrouble

Hedgehog's Name: Boba Twiggle (combination of Boba Fett, Tribble, and Twiggy), AKA Miss Twiggy
Weight in grams: 295g 
Age in below picture: 10 weeks
Notes: Miss Twiggy is growing very quickly and has happily gobbled down everything I've offered as a treat, from hardboiled egg to corn. Her father was huge (about 1000 grams--he's on a diet, but he'd be on the large side even if he wasn't chubby) and she seemed quite big compared to her litter mates. She wheels every night, but it's hard to say how much.


----------



## mel2626

Heehee The babies were sleeping soundly until I walked in...

Name: Miss Muffet
Age: 1 year old September 24th
Weight: 272g
She eats a mix of Blue Buffalo- Spa Select Weight Control, Natural Balance- Pea & Duck, Halo-Spot's Stew- Seafood Medley, and Hills- Science Diet Light. She doesn't seem to like many vegetables or fruits but LOVES any meat she can get her paws on (turkey, crab, wet cat food etc.)! She also goes crazy for mealies and loves her wheel and redecorating her cage (that must take some exercise lol). She was very small from the beginning and only 1 litter mate was as small as her. They were the smallest the breeder ever had but were active and healthy so we were able to get her. Dad was a HUGE hedgie (large but also a bit fluffy) and mom was a fairly average to a bit above average sized hog. She's a little longer when she stretches out but she usually only does when she's trying to run. She is a sweetheart and only huffs a lot when she's in a bad mood.









Name: Dexter Nizzles
Age: About 1 year old this month (rescue-unsure of actual age)
Weight: 289g
He eats a mix of Blue Buffalo- Spa Select Weight Control, Natural Balance- Pea & Duck, Halo-Spot's Stew- Seafood Medley, and Hills- Science Diet Light. He has a great appetite and loves pretty much anything you give him (mealies, meat,veggies, fruits). I don't think he's ever turned down anything we've offered! lol He is a wheeling machine and is *extremely* fast! We don't know his actual age, but based on info from his previous owners, I figure he should be about 1 year old this month. Edit- Had no wheel until I rescued him in April and was eating Brown's Hedgehog Food.
He's a little stinker who'd rather be left alone and will run and hide when he sees us coming! lol









Name: Iggy AKA Egon
Age: 1 year old last month
Weight: 655g
He currently eats a mix of Meow Mix and Royal Canin but we're going to wean him onto the other mix. He also likes mealies but I'm not sure what else yet. He has the same large father as Miss Muffet and his mother may be Miss Muffet's foster mom (awaiting confirmation from breeder). We just got him Saturday and he started using his wheel last night. He's a very chill hedgehog but he's still adjusting so we're getting to know each other better.


----------



## nessariel

Name: Winston
Age: 7.5 months (born February 28th)
Weight: 505 grams
Notes: Winston eats like CRAZY, sometimes almost 100 pieces a night. His food is a mixture of Natural Balance Green Pea and duck, Solid Gold Katz 'n' Flocken and Royal Canin Indoor Mature 27. He runs for several hours a night, most of the time at an all-out sprint. The only treats he likes are mealworms, cooked chicken or turkey, and wet cat food, but he doesn't get the last one much because it makes his poop smell extra awful.  Apparently his mom was a big girl too.


----------



## ThePliny

Name: Pliny
Age: A year and a half
Weight: 400-405 grams
Notes: Pliny is a little piggie, absolutely loves to eat. Fortunately, he also loves to wheel. We are eagerly awaiting the arrival of our CSW to replace the dying comfort wheel. The Plinster is 85% a cuddle monster, and 15% explorer. Spends part of the week in his 'city house' (my apt. in town) and the other at his 'country house' (a friend's farm where my horse lives). Mostly he keeps me company whilst I write my dissertation - he also likes to help by running around on the keyboard! :roll: He was apparently in 'explorer' mode when I took this photo.


----------



## Sheryl

Name: Wilson
Weight: 250grams
Age: 5 months
Notes: Wilson is a marathon runner but doesn't eat much. The only food I can get him to eat is Royal Canin Babycat. Since that is high fat, I've left him on that. Since he won't take anything but that and mealworms, changing his food hasn't really been an option. I've tried giving him higher fat waxworms to help him put on weight, but he refuses those. He eats 2-3 teaspoons of kibble a night, and gets 12-15 mealies every afternoon.


----------



## alexdud25

Name: Shadow (or as I call him: ShadowBaby)
Weight: 185 grams 
Age: almost 4 months
Notes: Diet is kitten food. Trying to introduce carrots and live mealies soon. Does not like freeze dried mealies, little stinker! Fave activity is to leave a huge poop RIGHT after Mama cleans his whole cage! :roll:

AH-HA! Found a dollar bill


----------



## kelybely

Name: Anonymous
Age: 1 year old
Weight: 287 g
Notes: He has mites and is being treated for them with Revolution, thats why he back is kind of bald.


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous

[attachment=0:1jcgkno7]-4.jpg[/attachment:1jcgkno7]

Name: Whiskey
Weight in Grams: 390
Age in picture: 2 1/2 months

[attachment=1:1jcgkno7]-3.jpg[/attachment:1jcgkno7]

Name: Gin
Weight in grams: approx 550
Age: 4 1/2 months

[attachment=2:1jcgkno7]-7.jpg[/attachment:1jcgkno7]

Name: Rum
Weight in grams: 470
Age: 4 1/2 months


----------



## live4fun162

Hedgehog's Name: Charlie
Weight in grams: 244 grams
Age in below picture: 2 months
Notes: Diet is Purina One Chicken&Rice Formula. Charlie is not much of an explorer, but loves to cuddle . He doesn't like meal worms :shock: , so we're still figuring out what snacks he likes :roll:


----------



## douglam

Hedgehogs Name: Emma
Weight in grams: 260 grams
Age in picture: 9-10 weeks (this is a guess based primarily on quilling)
Notes: she is a petstore hedgie and they said she was 4 weeks which was clearly untrue and ive had her for 2 and watched her grow about 40 grams in the last week. she is currently quilling but still has a number of baby quills so its possible shes 8 weeks but could be 12 also. 9-10 is just a guess. She loves to cuddle. i have her out almost all the time when im home watching tv. 
[attachment=0:371goh71]photo.JPG[/attachment:371goh71]


----------



## inthenews

Name: Hedgehog (he.. doesn't have a name)
Age: Around 1 year
Weight: He's been at or a little under 200 grams the last couple months. The guy I got him from said he was the smallest he had (at 6 months). He does wheel a lot and I just started to mix in the royal canin baby-cat food with his blue buffalo food. I think he misses his meow mix he grew up on..








He was not enjoying the pictures tonight lol sorry.


----------



## RalphsMum

Hedgehog Name: Ralph
Age in Photo: approx 8 months
Weight: Around 150g
Ralph is just a small but perfectly formed happy hedgie. He does suffer with his weight and can drop a bunch at a moment's notice which as you can see really gives him no room for manoeuver.


----------



## pearlthehedgie

Name: Pearl
Age: 12 weeks 
Weight: 429 grams
Pearl is fed a combination of 6 different cat/kitten foods right now (will eliminate the kitten food when we order our next batch). She also gets treats about every other night including mealworms, chicken, ground beef, bananas, cottage cheese, scrambled eggs, strawberries, etc. She runs on her Carolina Storm wheel every night.

I notice her weight is bigger than a lot of hedgies here, especially for her young age. Does she look to be at an ok weight?


----------



## eshi

Name: SUKI
Age: 3 months
Weight: 250g
Suki's diet usually consists of IAMS (cat food/70-100 kibbles a day) and meal worm (at least once a week). She doesn't have a wheel, so I just let her roam around the house for at least 15mins daily. She likes peeled green apples too... I tried giving her bananas but she won't eat it. She likes playing tag. ^^




[/url]


----------



## itbrti

Hedgehog's Name: Mocha
Weight in grams: 309g
Age in below picture: 6 months, 21 days.
Notes: Mocha is not wheeling as much as she used to, runs around 4am instead of midnight. Shes does this one in a while, mostly for about a week. Hopefully she'll run more soon.










(New signature now tracks weight progress, too!)


----------



## Nancy

Just a reminder that this is an informational post. Please only post a picture and the required information. All other posts will be deleted to keep this thread as easy to follow as possible.


----------



## Nebular

Hedgehog's Name: Spiny Norman
Weight in grams: 340g
Age in below picture: 6 months, 15 days.
[attachment=0:349mcvut]length.jpg[/attachment:349mcvut]


----------



## hanhan27

Hedgehog's Name: Mildred
Weight in grams: 170g
Age in below picture: 8 weeks
Notes: Milly hasn't gotten much exercise; I got her last weekend and am waiting on my wheel from LarryT.


----------



## Pooki3

[attachment=1:2w9stzwr]091111212716.jpeg[/attachment:2w9stzwr]
1. Hedgehog's Name: Berko
Weight in grams: 659g
Age in below picture: almost 7 months old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Berko is a little hefty but just lost 17g so he's getting more healthy..was on a high fat kitten food from the breeder before..and just finished quilling (been quilling since may!) sleeps a bit more than my other hedgie but likes his wheel/walks in the park
[attachment=0:2w9stzwr]091111212827.jpeg[/attachment:2w9stzwr]
2. Hedgehog's Name: Puddin
Weight in grams: 450g
Age in below picture: don't know age..her quills are double banded and she's got a fuller coat than berko so I think she's at least 9-12 months 
Notes on activity level, health, etc: was about 200g when I rescued her and took her to the vet..was hourglass shaped. She wakes up on her own around 9 and will wheel till 5am! doesn't like treats and is still skiddish but after 45 minutes of cuddling she'll explore more.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Hedgehog name: Squiggy AKA Mr Squiggs AKA Squiggles 
Age: Rescue, previous owner said 2 years and I've had him little over a month
Weight: Unkown, don't have appropriate scale
Notes: loves to run and explore, is awake and wheeling by 9 pm after eating a few kibble. Eats Evolve Indoor Kitten Formula, loves mealies but wont eat fruits, veggies, or meats. Runs practically all night with occasional stops for kibble, water, and a nap.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Sorry it took me so long to submit, I have been wanting to for awhile and everything worked out perfect tonight to finally do it. 
Sandra
1year old, 3 months
335g









Loken
2years old, 2 months
750g
It was hard to get a good one because Mr.Uncooperative wouldn't sit still lol I had better luck measuring him on my lap after I tried my best attempt of a picture. He is 9 inches from nose to tail, most likely a little longer because he was slightly curved when I did it  He is a big boy but not overweight, takes two hands to pick him up so he's supported (Don't tell him I said that lol).


----------



## TeddysMommy

Teddy Bear
7 months, 2 weeks
330g
loves unseasoned cooked chicken, carrots, mangoes, and kibble


----------



## for the <3 of quills

Name: Chia
Weight: 319 g
Age: Almost 6 months
Notes: Runs almost the entire night on her wheel. Only cuddles when I take her out instead of exploring. When she's stretched out you can tell she's underweight. She couldn't have meal worms for a while because of a digestive problem but now she will be getting plenty.


----------



## alsohere

Hedgie Name: Mary Harly-Chip Poppins
Age: 8 Weeks old --today
Weight: 212 grams


----------



## Stellara

Name: Stella
Weight: 205 grams
Age: 5 months, 8 days
Notes: Lost approximately 5 grams due to medical illness and is now putting weight on. Weight before illness was approximately 210.


----------



## joydivision_

Hedgehog's Name: Henri
Weight in grams: 333g
Age: 10 months
Note: Runs like a marathon athlete, he loves kibble, fruits and cooked meats  My friend calls him frappuchino machine cause of the sound he makes when he's in a ball hahahahah

<3


----------



## Sar-uh

Hedgehog's Name: Petunia
Weight in grams: 318 g
Age in below pictures: 5 months
Notes: Petunia runs like a maniac on her wheel. Having trouble keeping her weight on. In December, she was in the 340 g range, has dropped to as low as 309 g this January. Experimenting with foods with higher fat percentage, bigger mealworms. Despite her weight decrease, her shape doesn't look like an hourglass )( yet, though it's hard to tell from these pictures (little booger wouldn't hold still). Loves green peppers and broccoli.


----------



## alstewar

Hedgehog's Name: Nutmeg
Weight in grams: 362 grams
Age in below picture: almost 3 months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: She runs on her wheel nightly, not sure home much, but it is quite a mess when I wake up. She sleeps all day however I take her out in the mornings and let her explore my kitchen for about 20-30 minutes. I will try to get a picture with a bill next to her for size comparison.


----------



## Brunswick

*Hedgehog's Name:* Val Brunswick
*Weight in Grams:* 246g 
*Age in Picture:* 7 weeks and 6 days
*Activity Level:* Val is still a baby and likes to do a lot of sleeping, eating and pooping. He does run on his wheel 4 or 5 nights a week but only for about 20-45 minutes. I take him out in the morning and at night for some bonding time and exercise but he is a snuggler and NOT interested in exploring much when he is out


----------



## odiemcgoo

Name: Zee
Weight in grams: 290
Age in picture: 9 weeks
Activity level: I find poop on the wheel a 3-4 days a week not sure how long see runs since I have never seen her actually run. Shes on a mix of 1/4 wellness, 1/4 innova and 1/2 purina one chicken and oatmeal.


----------



## LizardGirl

Hedgehog's Name: Sad Face
Weight in grams: 386 grams
Age in below picture: appx 1 year 2 months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Ideal size, weight, healthy, active, and good appetite.


----------



## squidget

Hedgehog name: Baron Adolf von Hallertau
Age: 9 weeks
Weight: 403 grams

Since he's still a baby, von Hallertau spends a lot of time sleeping. And eating - he eats almost 20 grams of food a night, Royal Canin Babycat is the favourite in his mix. He uses his wheel, but not consistently,as some mornings his wheel is poop-free.

[attachment=0:20r0568l]IMG_3904.JPG[/attachment:20r0568l]

(Sorry if the picture is blurry - the Baron sits still for no camera!)


----------



## tatistheory

Hedgehog's Name: Shakespeare
Weight in grams: 300gr
Age in below picture: 4 1/2 months old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: he runs every night, not sure how long as I only see the "aftereffects." He has been sick for the last 2 months (he's currently under treatment), however, the vets say he's not underweight. He used to eat RC kitten 36 but now he's eating RC Sensible 33 because of his weak stomach.


(I live in Chile so I don't have dollars. This card is the same size as almost every credit card there is)


----------



## Virtual_Rachel

Name: Holly
Age: 10 months
Weight: 250 grams - she's been roughly this weight since around 4 months so I think she's just a small hog.
Notes: fairly active running on her wheel at night (I guess, from the looks of the poo!), if she hasn't been up lots during the day. If up during day will have a bit of a run around. Eats a good quantity of food every night (lots in her bowl and she eats what she needs) - mainly cat biscuits, occasionally chicken with carrot/banana. Treats: a weekly treat of lots of mealworms, occasional dreamies (cat treat) and tiny bits of other meat.


----------



## Draenog

Name: Loki
Age: (almost) 4 months
Weight: 407 grams
Size: 21 cm / 8 inch
Notes: active explorer, loves his wheel


----------



## bmaditz

Name: Briar 
Age: 3 months and 4 days old
Weight: 256 grams
Notes: He runs every night which is evident by the amount of poop in his wheel XD he eats at least a tablespoon of food a night. I've yet to find a treat he likes so not many treats during the week.


----------



## Viki

Hedgehog's Name: Willow
Weight in grams:230-250 grams. She is a squirmer and hard to weigh 
Age in below picture: 2 months 5 days
Notes on activity: She loves her wheel and throwing toys around her cage and chasing them. She loves to drag her toilet paper rolls around and line them up side by side so all in all pretty active. She eats a table spoon or 2 of cat food a night and drinks a fair amount of water. I give her a veggie or unseasoned meat so she has a treat at night. She seems to have really long legs she needs to grow into, she almost looks like half greyhound and have hedgehog ahaha.

I try not to touch bills so I never have them in the house but I got a picture with her with a toilet paper roll.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/willow4.jpg/


----------



## zookeep

Hedgie's Name: Arya 
Weight: 230g 
Age: 4.5 months
Notes: Arya's topped out at 230g for the last month and is on a free choice diet of Innova Reduced fat Dry Kibble. She averages 5-10g of kibble a night. She gets 5 mealies a day in her dig box. I've introduced the wet version of her food and she likes it, but she has to share it with my boyfriend's Tegu so it's a bit of a treat. She doesn't like carrots or egg. I'm trying her on corn and banana sometime in the next week, hopefully that will take. She doesn't seem to be underweight, but I'd like to hear what you all think. She loves her wheel and runs on it every night for hours on end. I have an odometer in the mail so I can track her distance. She's a taller hedgie, I think, but on the smaller side of the weight/general size scale. She's a super chill hedgie, and only ever huffs when I first wake her up and has only bitten when I smelled like food or was handing her food (Yes, I know, bad idea). 


http://imgur.com/Kpiby


----------



## elaine haigh

Name. Pickle
Age. 3 Months
Weight. 260g

Notes. Loves Running on his wheel and is quite active from approx 10.00pm right through till approx 5.30am
Eats kibble mixed with a small amount of wet cat food also likes scrambled egg, cottage cheese, cooked chicken, peas, corn, melon, banana, blueberries, strawberries and of course mealworms


----------



## Courtmew

Hedgehog's Name: Dr. Tommy Oliver
Weight in grams: 245g
Age in below picture: 2 months (I think he's going to be a pretty big hedgie)
Notes on activity level, health, etc: He's young and a total snuggler but he runs on his wheel off and on all night. I also built him a tunnel that leads to a second level in his cage where he eats and drinks. He loves that.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fox_girl05

Name: Caesar
Weight in grams: 285g
Age in below picture: 3 months 2 weeks 
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Loves to run on his wheel. He likes to push around and flip over a small box I put in his cage(this seems to keep him from flipping over his water bowl), same goes for his ball. He is very curious and gets into everything. Likes to curl up with me after his 10 min inspection of the room. He has also taken to hiding in my gym bag or my slippers. He eats his cat kibble, but during our play time I give him a few of the following treats: meal worms, small pieces of apple or banana or blue berries, and a little bit of unseasoned cooked chicken breast.


----------



## Draenog

Name: Loki
Weight in grams: 550
Age: 7 months
Activity, health, etc: Loves his wheel, both an explorer and a cuddler. Gets more diet food in his mix now so he won't get too fluffy. Loves mealworms but doesn't really like anything else. Isn't really fat, but most of all just really broad. Big hog.

Don't have dollars so a DVD for comparison


----------



## Shell

Shell said:


> Percy: 14 weeks old.
> Weight: 365 grams. ( I may be feeding him too many mealie's)
> Activity: Lazy. "Pouch potatoe" is his nick name.
> He does use his wheel from 2am - to... I'm not sure since I am usually asleep, but from what he leaves on his wheel in the morning, I think it's a long time. He walks slow, but does walk, mostly to his food and water dish.
> Food: Cat Kibble, Small tid bits of liver, banana, sweet potatoe, salmon, and 4 mealies at night every second day. LOVES FOOD.


NOTE: I tried to edit the last post with a photo and it wouldn't let me (no edit button), so if a moderator could delete the last post that would be wonderful. Sorry.


----------



## LizardGirl

Name: Craig
Weight: 280 grams
Age in photo: appx. 1 year 7 months
Notes: Craig is a rescue who endured a URI for most likely his entire life, and was on Brisky's hedgehog pellets and came in grossly underweight. As you can see in the below photo, he is still not an ideal "shape" for a hedgehog. He's a good example of what we talk about when we say an animal has " )( " sides vs. || or ( ). You can see his sides cave in a bit. Craig's weight plateaued at 280 grams on a high fat food, and though he looks very thin is not so underweight that I would be concerned. He could stand to gain 10-20 grams, but is not in any danger health wise at his current weight.


----------



## AToM

Hedgehog's Name: Asha
Weight in grams: 244 grams.
Age in below picture: 89 days (3 months)
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Secret runner. Eats a mix of Innova, Chicken Soup, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and Spikes (phasing out). Mealworms and baby food for treats (chicken and peas so far) 

Hedgehog's Name: Simi
Weight in grams: 220 grams.
Age in below picture: 89 days (3 months)
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Runs ALL night. Eats a mix of Innova, Chicken Soup, Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck and Spikes (phasing out). Mealworms and baby food for treats (chicken and peas so far)


----------



## pattersj

Name: Sookie Tractor
Age: I got her 3 weeks and 1 day ago from some guy in Fort Edwards. He says he is 3 months old but vet thinks he is much older.
Weight: 334 g as of 11/9/2012
Food: loves broccoli(once in a while), scrambled eggs(once), mealies (3-4 every other day). Mostly eat Purina one smart blend chicken and rice. Does not like the Chicken soup for the soul (lite). Does not care about strawberries or apple. Had carrots (once).
Activities: Goes wheeling nightly. 
I will try to take a picture with a dollar bill tonight. We had our first vet well visit today. Thank God he doesn't have mites! He has dry skin. Vet did not prescribe anything. I will probably just give him oatmeal bath.


----------



## Musicgirlr1996

Hedgehog's Name: Thistle
Weight in grams: 250
Age in below picture: 3 months old (she is currently exactly 4 months old today)
Notes on activity level, health, etc: she is on her wheel almost all the time, every chance she gets. She also loves her mealworms

I posted earlier but the photo did not work so I shall try again


----------



## JulieAnne

Name: Primrose
Weight: [Edit: 270 grams] I still have her on the food she was on when I got her, which is not the right kind of food. I am waiting to switch her and my cat onto the same food, just so it's easier that they be eating the same kind.
Age: About 4 months
Notes: She LOVES her wheel! Runs in it every night almost nonstop. She'll usually run for an hour or so, get something to eat and take a nap and then get back on her wheel. I want to get some sort of an odometer to see exactly how much she runs every night.


----------



## AlexONeil

Hedgehog's Name: Houdini
Weight in grams: 225 grams
Age in below picture: 7 3/4 Months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Avid runner, perpetually grumpy, but also very adventurous. _Extremely_ picky eater.


----------



## northmcqueen

Hedgehog's name: Rupert 
Weight in grams: 270
Age in below picture: 5 months 
Notes: Runs on wheel for a good few hours every night, very active when out in his pen, loves to explore. Currently legging it around his play pen as we speak! Currently on Purina One & Iams mix. Loves mealworms & baby food, yet to touch a vegetable!

*Sorry for the terrible picture, he doesn't do sitting still!  *


----------



## JJStefaniec

Hedgehog's Name: Abbess Tansy
Weight in grams: 231(was 235 last week) (Currently I have a thread up asking about her diet)
Age in below picture: Barely shy of 3 months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Wheel happy, runs 1-2- 2+ hours a night, and will run in the daytime if woken up for something. Avid explorer but will snuggle when tired.
Apparently is a mealworm addict cause I've never seen a hedgie give bloody puppy eyes after I feed her one.

Also the little goofy likes to try and eat my money.


----------



## Charlotte_chef

Name: Hobbes
Weight: 256 grams
Age: 12 weeks
Notes:Hobbes loves explore, and runs every night for hours. Normally from 3 to almost 6AM. I have had him 2 weeks today, and im slowly trying to switch his food from Purina One, Chicken and Rice to Wellness Indoor. He won't eat much of the Wellness unless he has finished his old food. He loves mealworms, and he will eat a little bit of cherry.

I am wondering if anyone thinks he looks a little skinny... I am excited to become part of this community. You have already helped me a lot with preparing for his arrival.


----------



## Folly

Hedgehog's Name: Buffy
Weight in grams: 297g
Age in below picture: 10 weeks
Notes on activity level, health, etc: She sleeps a LOT. She does wheel every night, but I don't know for how long (because she only does it when I go to sleep) and the rest of the time she's conked out in her snuggle bag or eating


----------



## Britnee.sto

Hedgehog's Name: Quillbert
Weight in grams: 252g
Age in below picture: 4 1/2 months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: He loves to run on his wheel and explore. He also love to cuddle up with me and watch movies especially movies with dogs (the only time he actually stares at the screen  ). He eats a lot of food and enjoys his mealies. I'm still testing out other snacks he may like but so far he refuses to try any. I"m going to try strawberry tonight (he needs a bath anyways).


----------



## lizardpeter

Hedgehog's Name: Maximilian a.k.a Maxie
Weight in grams: Not sure. Just got him and haven't got a hold of a scale yet.
Age in below picture: So I got him from a pet store. The people told me he was 16 weeks but I have a feeling that's a bit off. I think he's around 6 months. 
Notes on activity level, health, etc: I let him out every day and he runs around for a while and poos like a madman. He tuckers himself out and then cuddles or sleeps on me. He is fairly healthy. I feed him Exotic Vita and Wellness kibble and mealies.
[attachment=1:3jl9u3iy]IMG_1403.jpg[/attachment:3jl9u3iy]
[attachment=0:3jl9u3iy]IMG_1411.JPG[/attachment:3jl9u3iy]


----------



## McButter

Hedgehog's Name: Bananas
Weight in grams: 356g
Age in below picture: 14 weeks
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Runs on and off at night, very curious once she is fully awake, doesn't ball up and recognizes my voice. We just went through some feeding issues but I hope they are resolved and I can get a better idea of her personality and activity level.


----------



## cardiologineer

Name: Zannah
Weight in grams: 325g
Age in below picture: approximately 5 1/2 months
Notes on activity level, health, etc: She's a pretty avid wheeler, with a record of 11.4 miles in one night, though normally runs about 6-7 a night. Having a bit of problems with urinating/pooping but seems to be better. Currently getting 0.4 cc of prune juice and 0.03 cc of Metacam every day. The vet also noticed some calcification in her lower vertebrae, which she's a bit young for but may be just a genetic faster aging thing, since she was a rescue. Other than that, she's a very healthy, active, curious, and snuggly little girl.


----------



## Lussy

Hedgehog's name: UNARICCIA
weight in grams: 342
age in below picture: 1 YEAR AND 3 MONTHS
notes (positive): she's a crazy early morning wheeler, for the rest of the time she sleeps a lot. when I want to spend some time with her (actually, almost every evening...cannot stand a day without her  ) she loves snuggling up on me and she's very curious of "the bed" habitat where she would pry all around and climb up over me and set out discover the other side of the bed/blankets!!! :lol: 
notes (negative): her weight never went over 370 and she alternates periods of hectic activity to others very lazy. she loves eating wet food (mainly boiled chicken and sprouts) but sometimes she totally ignores the kibble.
[attachment=0:1281mkci]comparison (1280x960) (800x600).jpg[/attachment:1281mkci]


----------



## ahowey472

Hedgehog's Name: Sammy
Weight: 9 oz, 255 grams
Age: about 7 months

Notes: He loves to run on his wheel from about 2am-6am. He sleeps all day. He sleeps in a sack and gives me dirty looks in the morning when I clean his cage, food & water dishes, and his wheel. He came home with a bag of Spikes Delight (orange label) and is still on it. He eats about a good tablespoon full a day. My son has roaches for his chameleon and gives Sammy a couple once in a while. Sammy loves that. We have also tried bits of banana, apple. melon, cooked chicken and salmon, carrots, peas and sweet potatoes. Sometimes you an barely get it in his dish and other days if it sits over an hour or so I throw it out. Sammy likes to push things around like the toilet paper roll, small balls and a small stuffed dog.

[attachment=0:sy95322i]DSC01145new.gif[/attachment:sy95322i]
He isn't good at sitting still for pictures.


----------



## llankfo

Hedgehog's Name: Reggie
Weight: 12oz/340g
Age: about 5 months
Notes: Loves strawberries, running on his wheel, baths, and cuddling with stuffed animals. Super active at night and loves looking for mealworms if I hide them in his cage! Sleeps splatted out when he sleeps on me or in my lap. Not scared at all of my boyfriend's 120lb pitbull!

having a hard time posting an image...
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/179422_126739897522771_1055405015_n.jpg


----------



## tatistheory

Hedgehog's Name: Noelia
Weight in grams: 405 gr.
Age in below picture: 1 year old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Quite active at night, loves to run on her wheel. On a low fat diet since she was a little overweight when she was 3 months old, but she's fine now.



Hedgehog's Name: Atenea
Weight in grams: 372 gr.
Age in below picture: 5 months old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Very active at night, loves to run on her wheel.



PS: these bills are a little smaller than dollars.


----------



## Bossyxox

*Hedgehog's Name:* Ginger
*Weight in grams:* 329
*Age in Below Picture*: 12 weeks (3 months)
*Notes*: She LOVES to run about!! We hangout and let her run around on the couch, but sadly we are waiting in her wheel to come in  so I think she's a tad bored!! She wrecks her cage every night, which I think is due to boredom. 
Health wise, I think she's awesome! First vet visit is on Tuesday (just for a reg check up). She sneezes quite a bit, but not excessive, and no runny nose. She has been with us for 4 days, so all these scents are still new to her!

_* She wouldn't sit very still so sorry for the awful picture! _


----------



## jlindsey428

Hedgehog's name: Rory
Weight in grams: 245g
Age in below picture: 2 1/2 months (10 weeks tomorrow)
Notes: Rory is quilling and grumpy. He's an avid runner... like an all night runner. I was going to try to ween him off the Purina Kitten chow, but he runs so much it's good to have the extra fat in his diet for now. He eats a mix of purina kitten chow/adult chow (which the breeder was feeding him) and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul. I'm trying to do it 40%/60% Purina to CSCLS, but he really doesn't like the cat lovers stuff much. He eats all the purina kibble first before even touching the others.


----------



## MartinAndMe

Name: Martin 
Age: will be five months October 29
Weight: 227 ounces
Notes: Martin loves to run and explore. He has sorta short legs for a hedgehog and sleeps most of the day but he runs all night. Really lives corn and strawberries, typical food is a mix of cat foods as well as little bits of corn/peas. 
I didn't have any cash handy so here is Martin standing on a copy of "People"








Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buckiegirl

*Addi Cuz Flinch*

Name: Addi Cuz Flinch 
Weight: 244g
Mom: Small reverse pinto
Dad: Huge apricot

Nov. 19, 2013 - our first night together. I gave her the food she came with, a blueberry (I skinned and mashed up a bit), a near death mealworm and a couple of flakes of fish. She went for one of the fish flakes first, licked at the blueberry, she's not sure of the mealworm and she's been munching away on her food.

She already bit both myself and my husband. She gave us some licks and then chomp!


----------



## Brittany

Hedgehog's Name: Quilliam
Weight in Grams: 300-305
Age in Below Picture: Almost 7 months
Notes: Avid runner, very energetic


----------



## CrazyHedgieLady!

*Tango looks like a mango!*

Name : Tango
Weight: 330 g
Age: 3 months

Notes: she eats A LOT!!!!! Casual wheel user . When we got her at 7 weeks she was 260g.


----------



## mommacude

Name : Winston
Weight: 266 grams
Age: 2 months 2 days

He runs on his wheel at night but I don't know how much because he won't let me see! We play for 30 minutes to an hour a day, mostly giving him kibble and letting him climb on our hands and nuzzle our necks. I also bring him outside every few days and he likes to explore. (I'll add picture later)

Here is a picture of him.


----------



## ellisrks01

Name: Bruce Quillis 
Weight: 281.1 grams
Age: 5 months old in 4 days
Notes: very active runs all night long. Does not sit still when held. Super nice, never balls up. Eats/likes evolve cat food and meal worms.


----------



## ellisrks01

Name: Nikki 
Weight: 371.2 grams
Age: 6 months in 3 days
Note: she runs on her wheel here and there. But has a very large cage she runs around like a obstacle course. She is very loving and likes to lay around most of the times she's out of her cage. She eats/likes evolve cat food and fresh cooked beef.


----------



## DesireeM81

Name: Penny
Weight: 226 grams
Age: 8 weeks
Notes: She is pretty active on her wheel, poopy but not enough to get poop boots. This might be because it gets flung off her wheel as she runs. She's fast. She gets a couple of meal worms a day and eats about 80 kibbles a night. She was 130 grams the day I brought her home. She is almost double her size now. I need to get her on a lower calorie food because of the mealies.


----------



## MandiDandiCandi

*Hedgehog's Name:* Spork*
Weight in grams:* 456 grams as of today!*
Age in below picture:* 3 months (born 4/4/14)*
Notes on activity level, health, etc:* I've only had Spork for a week so far, and he's already gained nearly 50 grams. Odd thing is, he hasn't been eating much (I think). He sleeps like a hedgehog, and during playtime prefers to actively explore rather than cuddle. Haven't seen how he does with a wheel yet. The breeder said he was a big boy, and I personally wouldn't be surprised if he grows close to 600 grams. We'll see! 

(He was trying to dig and burrow under the dollar bill, which is why he isn't so neatly posed as some of the other pictures here. ;D )


----------



## AlexLovesOlive

Name: Olive
Weight: 505 grams (yes...that's right... 505 grams) 
Age: 9 months and 3 weeks young
Notes: So baby Olive is an explorer. She loves to sniff and if I let her run free she would smell and check out every single thing in the entire house. She loves to run. Her favorite foods are hard boiled eggs, headless super worms (she rarely gets because they are so fatty) and Mealies. She is a BIG hedgie. To pick her up and hold her takes 2 hands, when she is in a ball she still overflows my hands. I think she could lose a couple grams or so even though the vet told me she is PERFECT and one of the healthiest hedgehogs she has ever seen and is at the optimal weight.


----------



## ellisrks01

Name: Oreo :grin:
Weight: 245.4
Age: 6 weeks 2 days
Notes: Oreo is a mostly a explorer but I get my 30-45 minutes of snuggle sleep time a night. He started speed walking on his wheel yesterday and love. It. (yay! another wheel to clean)
He eats Evolve kitten formula and Blue Buffalo Salmon and Brown Rice (indoor Heath) he hasn't been getting many treats yet but has liked beef and egg.


----------



## Wolfie7

Name: Luna
Weight: 380 grams
Age: 1 year 6 months
Notes: Have only had her a couple of months so I don't have a totally accurate activity level for her as it still seems to be fluctuating. Generally she will run on her wheel at night for a few hours though.







(UK £5 note as opposed to a dollar bill)


----------



## abro2258

*Dax*

Hedgehog's Name: DAX (boy)
Weight in grams: 228.5
Age in below picture: 2/16/2015 roughly 9 weeks 2 months 1 week
Notes on activity level; very active loves to explore, loves meal worms, little hog ate 9 in one sitting last night...How many should I be feeding him at one time? He is a piglett he loves his food and water....hates his wheel but loves to dig....he cuddles to your neck but watch your hair or it might become his nest....hes black with white spots on his sides.....and underneath white with black spots, he hates being on his back or his feet touched, but loves his nose rubbed...


----------



## marissa.peterson

Hedgehogs Name: Rosie
Weight in Grams: 271
Age in below picture: 11 months (2 with me)
Notes: Runs nightly, still on food from previous owner (IAMS), occasional scrambled egg, baby food (mostly veggie) every other night, first mealies last night

(Sorry for not so great pic. When put down, she's a mover! Standard gift card for size reference.)


























http://www.hedgehogcentral.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WizardDogintheTARDIS

Name: Jawn
Age: 1 year old
Weight: 535 grams
Notes: Jawn WAS the runt of his litter, but now it appears that he is far from that. He still runs on his wheel a ton, but 535 grams seems to be a lot, so I'm switching to a cat food with even lower fat.


----------



## ummmx

I just rescued my hedgehog and he is around 9 months old. And I was just wondering what age hedgehogs usually stop growing.


----------



## writergirlmel

ummmx said:


> I just rescued my hedgehog and he is around 9 months old. And I was just wondering what age hedgehogs usually stop growing.


Someone correct me if I'm remembering this incorrectly because my brain is mush at the moment.

Hedgies are considered adults at 6 months old but will often grow and fill out a bit more until around 1 year of age.


----------



## DianeCee

Name: Prickles
Weight: 282 grams
Age: almost 13 weeks old
Notes: He is my first hedgehog. He loves his food and mealworms. He seems to run on his wheel based on the mess I have to clean up every morning. He is very grumpy when he first wakes up but he is coming around slowly. I'm absolutely in love with him!


----------



## Draenog

This is a fun thread but can't we use a better, international way of measuring the hedgehogs (instead of using a dollar bill)?


----------



## octopushedge

Name: Reggie
Age: 9 mths
Weight: 263 grams!
Notes: The vet said he's the smallest hedgehog she's ever seen, but he's healthy so there's no concern weight-wise. He may just be a bit of a runt. He runs on his wheel all night long, but I feed him a mix of foods higher than the recommended fat as well as mealworms every day to try and keep his weight in check.


----------



## Chessie

Hedgehog Name: Dinah
Hedgehog Weight: 392 grams
Hedgehog Age in Picture: 6.5 months

Runs on wheel every night. Lights on timer from 9a-9p. Fed Blue Buffalo Puppy Small Breed Grain Free Chicken. I only rarely give her mealworms, because i've seen what too many can do to a hedgehog. My ex-boyfriend's lived off of "hedgehog food" and mealworms every day with no wheel and didn't even make it to a year.

Anyway, I'm concerned because she went from 291 grams on 7/26/15 to 392 grams today (9/29/15). Is that much of a weight gain normal???


I know some people don't like blue buffalo, but I've never had any problems with it. Those of you who hate it, have you actually done through research or even spoken to a representative??? Cause I have and all these awful rumors are mostly untrue. However, there will always rare cases with EVERY food that an animal does not agree with in some way. Same with all human foods and medications. Don't just assume it's horrible based off of only a few bad reviews. Think about how many average and outstanding reviews there are that people just haven't gotten around to posting.


----------



## Chessie

Draenog said:


> This is a fun thread but can't we use a better, international way of measuring the hedgehogs (instead of using a dollar bill)?


Just google the measurements of a dollar bill. They're usually just a bit skinner and longer than most other currencies.


----------



## Draenog

Measurements don't really say much. But I acquired a dollar bill, might take some pics of my hogs later.


----------



## Cocovo

Hedgehog's Name: Loki
Weight in grams: 490g!! He's a big guy.
Age in below picture: 7 months old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: I'm slowly taking him off his kitten food... I think I might have left him too long on it, so he's a little chubby. He's an explorer and loves to run around, but has his days where he just wants to cuddle. His shape really changes whether or not he's stretching so here's many pictures


----------



## Maverick

Name: Maverick
Weight: 224 grams
Age: 10 weeks (approx)
Activity: sleeps most of the day/early evening. Becoming more active as of this week. Loves running on wheel.


----------



## SARMADJOH

Name: Thorne
Weight: 323 grams
Age: 8 months
Notes: Thorne runs every night. He lived in a little 10 gal terarrium when I bought him from the pet shop, so he didn't move around much. Now that he has run on his wheel and has 8 sq. feet to walk around, his agility and reflexes have really improved over the few months I've had him.


----------



## RemysMomma41

Hedgehog's Name: Remy

Weight in Grams: 274.4 grams

Age in Below Picture: 7 Weeks

Notes: love to snuggle, loves her wheel, loves to burrow herself in her igloo. Prefers the temp on the lower 70's side. Very attached to me already and she is super sweet. Currently eating Purina One Healthy Kitten Chow


----------



## RubyRedHedgie

Hedgehog's name: Ruby 
Hedgehog's weight: 536g 
Hedgehog's age in pictures below: 5 months (picture taken on April 28, she'll be 6 months on May 5)
Notes: Fairly active. Her parents were also relatively big hogs.


----------



## Salt&PepperHedgie

Name: Ozzy
Weight: 286 grams
Age: 1 year
Note: Runs so hard on his wheel, the axel breaks off, lol. 
Sorry, I'm on my computer so no picture!


----------



## Mahuizoh

Name: Pompi
Weight: 306-308g
Age: just over 4 months 
Note(s): Made him a DIY wheel and runs like crazy most of the night. Likes sprinting down the hallways and drifting. Can't stay put more than a second except when he sleeps in his snuggle bag or when he is grumpy. Trying to provide a balanced diet (>30% protein, 15% max fat, still working on fibers) by mixing different cat foods and supplementing with insects for fibers. Doesn't eat any fruit or vegetable that I have tried until now, tolerates tuna/egg. Eats quite a lot overall.


----------



## Deserechevy17

Name: Gilbert Cooper
Age: 8wks
Weight:203g
Biggest of his litter, loves to run, on natures balance and weening off purina kitten with meal worms and fruits/veggies


----------



## CrysAnner

Hedgehog's Name: STELLAAAA!!/ My Puff/ Little Baked Potato
Weight in grams: 415g 
Age in below picture: A year and a bit.
Notes on activity level, health, etc: Was very teeny tiny littlw thing when I got her and ran all day everyday and wouldnt put weight on. Very picky eater will only eat mealies and her one specific kibble. Has gained wieght in the last two months and has become a lazy butt in terms of her wheel, though she is always burrowing and digging around.


----------



## CrysAnner

Hedgehog's Name: Bella
Weight in grams: 345g
Age in below picture: Year and a half roughly
Notes on activity level, health, etc: LOVES HER WHEEL. Threw a temper tantrum if wheel is not availible or clean, and I mean trashes the cages, dumps her water, kicks up litter, moved the litter pan and would not eat. Also a very picky staple eater. Only likes chicken flavoured cat patè, treats and veggies hates all kibble. Very hard time putting on wieght, but used to be very overweight.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

Name: Poppy
Weight: 290 grams
Age: about 10 weeks
Notes: very snuggly, loves to burrow, not a big fan of mealworms but loves her kibble and chicken, not big on wheeling but still does it nightly, rarely huffs, NEVER is in a ball, not your typical hedgehog personality

I will insert a picture later when I get her out for playtime.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie

Update: Poppy is now about 20 weeks and weighs 453 grams. Sorry don't have a pic of her with a dollar but here is a picture from the vet this morning.


----------



## Norah

Hedgehog's Name: Wednesday
Weight in grams: 224 grams
Age in below picture: Almost 5 months old
Notes on activity level, health, etc: She sleeps a lot. Likes her wheel and runs on it every night for at least 3 hours. Also falls asleep on it  She loves apples but refuses to eat live worms - dried ones are her favorite. Canned crickets are nothing special either.


----------



## HannahLu94

Pi (Female)
268g at 8 Weeks, 2 Days, First day home :smile:
(Sorry if this came through as multiple messages, had some issues with the thumbnail- turns out I'm more PC illiterate than I thought!)


----------



## Zozo

Name: ZoZo
Weight: 310 Grams
Age: 4 months
Notes:
-Had a good upbringing from a trusted hedgehog breeder
-Runs every night
-Very enthusiastic about eating meal worms


----------



## Biscottis Mom

Name: Biscotti
Weight: 374 grams
Age: 1 year, 4 months
Notes: She is the laziest creature I've ever seen, definitely a cuddle bug. She eats very little (maybe 15 pieces of Wysong Vitality cat food and about a half tablespoon of dried mealworms total in a day) unless I'm giving her live superworms. Then she will eat them until she is ready to bust (I don't let her have more than 3 a day, but when I first got her, my kids fed her something like 11 before she turned up her nose at them. She was about 4 months old at the time.) I make her leave her sleeping pouch to play, but she doesn't like to be active for more than about 30-45 minutes at a time before she's trying to go back to sleep.
Photo:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...338804.-2207520000.1521766792.&type=3&theater


----------



## Pennythepog

Name: Penny
Weight: 300g
Age: almost 4 months
Seems very healthy. Eats a fruits, veggies, eggs/meats and cat food as a part of her regular diet and crickets and meal worms as treats. Runs on her wheel a ton during the night and also digs in her dig box and plays with her toys. She drink lots of water and eats a good amount of food.


----------



## autumnfox

Name: Chestnut
Gender: Female
Weight: 265g
Age: About 4 months
Notes: Was a bit underweight when I got her, doubled in size in about a month. Avid runner, loves mealies, doesn't seem to enjoy crickets too much but eats them for me anyway. Great snuggler.


----------



## BilboBaggins

Hedgehog's Name: Bilbo
Weight in grams: 395
Age: 2 years
Notes: Very lazy and shy, but likes exploring when he is out of his cage. For a hedgie is he very clean (i only have to wash him 1 in 3 weeks). He loves vegies and eggs, but hates meat.


----------



## swjart1

Hi not sure this is correct topic but I thought I would try. We have three hogs....two are parents and one baby born last year. We keep them separated and have never been able to tell sex of baby. How do you tell if it is a female or male? Can females be together?


----------



## Ragnarok700

*Stats*

Here is the compilation of all the posts:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1R0eH-IBmGEKmrs4j7YMjP1bTualZqD95cwXrmNoceUg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ntrix

Name: B. Spike
Weight: 220g
Age: 9 months
Notes: An avid runner but a shy one, he only runs around 3/4am other than that, he sleeps and will be inside his tent most of the time during the day.. he hates brightness so he'll go digging around where its dark enough for him.. he doesnt eats his kibbles that much, still trying to get him to eat boiled chicken, eggs and others fruits and vege.. his treats for now is one or two superworm a day and a teaspoon of mealworn once a week.


----------

